# Hey!



## whiskers&amp;company (May 4, 2015)

Hello, I am a breeder from Wisconsin! Me and my friend are breeding tans, fuzzies, and are hoping to perfect pied tans  Mice are seriously the best!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mice are the best, welcome to the forum, and good luck with your micies!


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome! So nice to have a friend you can work with breeding. Be sure to show us some pictures of your cuties


----------

